# Pesky blood feather



## Birb (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi all,

Birb has been going through his second molt and is having a hard time with one particular blood feather. He had a bad wing clipping when we got him back in the summer, so it's one of his primary flight feathers that are having a hard time growing back. I had to pull it 3 times so far and I HATE stressing him out like that! It just breaks my heart..

So the third time I pulled it out was last week and today I was examining his wing and realized that I didn't pull the entire thing out. The remaining quill has dried blood at the tip but doesn't seem to bother him until I run my finger over it. Should I pull it out? Or should I just wait for it to grow out and fall? I really don't want to pull it out because he's been through so much 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Birb (Sep 20, 2016)

Just wanted to share one of my favorite photos of him mid-head rub 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

Personally, I would take him to an avian vet to have it looked at and handled. That is just me. I am curious to see what others recommend. Birb is absolutely adorable by the way


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, 

Birb is adorable!  

I'm sorry that his feathers have had such a problem that you've had to remove the quill three different times. Since this is the case--and you really shouldn't have to be pulling out the quill that much--I agree that taking him to the vet would be the best thing. The avian vet will be able to better evaluate his feather condition, see if pulling the embedded quill out would be good, and perhaps prescribe some supplements to help him regrow his feathers. 

Meanwhile, have you been giving him some mashed hardboiled egg to help him through his moult? Egg has lots of protein to help him through this moult, he may enjoy it. 

Please be sure to keep us posted on how he's doing soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The barb from the quill should not be left embedded in Birb's skin. 
It would definitely be best to take him to your Avian Vet to have it removed.

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/225601-information-blood-feathers.html*


----------



## Birb (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you all! Birb has an appointment with the vet on Thursday. Will keep you updated!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

I hope the Vet can sort it for you guys.
What an adorable little one!


----------



## Birb (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi all!

Birb's doing great  we got the blood feather out and he was very cooperative! A lot of his flight feathers are growing back (some are almost fully grown) so now I'm keeping an even closer watch on him. Thank you all for your support!










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad everything has been sorted and he's doing just fine  

I look forward to seeing much more of him


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is a great picture of little Birb!! :001_tongue:

I'm glad the problem blood feather quill has now been addressed. Wishing you and your little fellow lots of happiness in the New Year!*


----------

